# cooking wild boar



## respro (Aug 19, 2012)

I've heard that cooking wild boar smells like a pee house. Any way to overcome this?


----------



## benosmose (Aug 19, 2012)

It dont


----------



## goastinstructor (Aug 20, 2012)

Negative, it smells like success and tacos.


----------



## deadend (Aug 20, 2012)

Don't believe everything you hear.


----------



## bigreddwon (Aug 20, 2012)

goastinstructor said:


> Negative, it smells like success and tacos.


----------



## 4x4 (Aug 20, 2012)

respro said:


> I've heard that cooking wild boar smells like a pee house. Any way to overcome this?



Someone auctually told you that?? If prepared right you cant smell or taste the difference between wild pork and store purchased pork. Wild Pork will have "Soft Fat" and Production Pork will have "Hard Fat". Soft Fat is not as desirable and should be trimmed away when possible.

I tried this on some oinkers that i killed 3 days ago. After quartering them up try this next time
1 - Skin and Debone or Quarter the animals out and place the meat in a large ice chest with the following mixture.
2 - ICE WATER!! Along with 1/2 - 1 cup of vinegar and a medium or large (18 - 20 oz) size container of real lemon juice.
3 - Soak large portions of meat for 2 or even 3 days changing the water as needed and keeping the water ICE COLD(when I seen a red tint in the water I changed it) and all meat covered with the ice water. Soak the meat till it turns white and all blood is leached out.
**NOTE, if the meat begins to darken or turn blue then you got too much vinegar! The meat is not spoiled!! Change the ice water and reduce or eliminate the vinegar.

I did this to 4 hams, wrapped one in tinfoil with all sorta veggies(carrots, celery, mushrooms, red potatos, one vidalia onion, 1/2 clove of garlic chopped up fine), a stick of butter, and poured a fresh coca cola over it and baked it in the oven until internal temp was 165 and it was AWESOME! I was so proud of myself...


----------



## Big Doe Down (Aug 20, 2012)

It definitely doesn't smell like that at all. This weekend I tried something different with a wild pig and now its the only way I'll cook them. We trapped and killed a 60lb pig and scalded it and scraped all the hair off before gutting him. Then we gutted him and washed it off with the hose and threw it on the smoker for 7 hours and boy it was the best wild pig I've ever tasted. You couldn't tell it was wild at all. By keeping the skin on the pig it keeps the meat from drying out as much and it was awesome.


----------



## coolerman (Aug 20, 2012)

Dont believe the wives tales unless the boars I catch are diffrent than others it aint no diffrent ...I watched a guy kill a 250 boar hog skin it and put it on the grill and you couldnt tell the diffrence ....up until this piont I was the same way ...its just a wives tale if you hungry aint gonna matter what it smells like anyway .........when was the last time somebody smelled a pot of cabbage or greens that smelled as good as they tasted


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 20, 2012)

I'd rather eat wild hog than deer ...


----------



## grouper throat (Aug 20, 2012)

We'll only kill bars and sows and cut the bigger boars to save for later. It'll cut out on the bad smell and taste.


----------



## benosmose (Aug 20, 2012)

I just made spaghetti with ground boar that was about a 350 pound one and it tasted excellent.It had the slight smell of hog so my wife informed me while i was browning the meat but when it was done you could not tell it from beef.


----------



## buckhunter2256 (Aug 26, 2012)

its all in how fast you get it cleaned and on ice.  if you take awhile doing so its nasty, if you are fast getting it on ice its very tasty.


----------

